# الدليل لفهم شبكة الانترنت بسهولة



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

*الدليل لفهم شبكة الانترنت بسهولة*

شبكة الانترنت (1)






سنقوم اليوم بمساعدة المبتدئين على معرفة أساسيات شبكة الانترنت. وذلك من خلال إلقاء الضوء على الكثير من الخدمات التي تقدمها هذه الشبكة، مثل البريد الالكتروني E-Mail، وخدمة الاتصال عن بعد Telnet. ومجموعات الأخبار News groups، وأيضاً خدمة نقل الملفات FTP. 


الانترنت هي شبكة حاسبات مكونة من آلاف الشبكات المنتشرة على مستوى العالم. ولا أحد يعلم بالضبط عدد اجهزة الكمبيوتر المتصلة بالانترنت، بالرغم من استمرار محاولات احصائها، إلا أنه من المؤكد ان هذا العدد يقدر بالملايين وانه يتزايد بمعدل سريع. 


وليس هناك شخص بعينه أو جهة مسئولة عن الانترنت، فبالرغم من ان هناك منظمات تعمل على تطوير الجوانب التقنية والفنية للشبكة، إلا أنه لا يوجد هيكل متحكم مسئول عنها. كما أن العمود الفقري لشبكة الانترنت (أي الوصلات الضخمة التي تنساب من خلالها حركة المرور على الانترنت) تملكها بعض الشركات الخاصة. 


وتتصل جميع أجهزة الكمبيوتر على شبكة الانترنت ببعضها البعض باستخدام بروتوكول Transmission Control Protocol / Internet Protocol، والذي يعرف اختصاراً بـ TCP/IP. كما أن هذه الأجهزة تعتمد أسلوب الاتصال بين العميل والخادم (Client/Server)، بمعنى أن أجهزة الخادم البعيدة (Server) تقوم بتقديم Serve الملفات والخدمات المتنوعة الى اجهزة الكمبيوتر الصغيرة الخاصة بمستخدمي الانترنت (العميل Client). 


ويمكن تنصيب install العديد من برامج الكمبيوتر على الأجهزة العميلة (Client Computer) وذلك لتحقيق أقصى استفادة من أحدث تقنيات الاتصال التي تم التوصل إليها على الشبكة. 


ويستطيع مستخدم الانترنت الحصول على العديد من الخدمات المتنوعة من هذه الشبكة العملاقة، مثل البريد الالكتروني E-Mail، وخدمة نقل الملفات File Transfer، والمصادر الضخمة للمعلومات والمتوافرة على الشبكة العالمية Web، إضافة الى الحصول على عضوية مجموعة الأخبار newsgroups التي يفضلها، والتفاعل المثمر مع مستخدمي الشبكة الآخرين، والاستفادة من عروض الوسائط المتعددة Multimedia ومزايا البث المباشر Streaming في الزمن الفعلي، وفرص التسوق عبر الانترنت والعديد من الخدمات الأخرى. 


وتتكون الانترنت أساساً من مجموعة متنوعة من بروتوكولات الاتصال Access Protocol خصصت لها برامج تسمح للجميع باستخدام الخدمات التي توفرها هذه البروتوكولات وباستدعائها. 


الخدمات التي توفرها شبكة الانترنت 


1ـ الشبكة العالمية World Wide Web 


وهذه الشبكة التي تعرف اختصاراً باسم Web أو www. عبارة عن نظام مكون من عدد من أجهزة الخادم Server المتصلة بالانترنت. وهذه الأجهزة تدعم أسلوب النص التشعبي hypertext من جهة، كما تتيح استخدام العديد من بروتوكولات الانترنت وخدماته الأخرى اذا توافرت لدى الجهاز العميل Client البرامج المناسبة من جهة أخرى. 


فالحقيقة هي أن الشبكة العالمية بالإضافة الى دعمها لبروتوكولها الخاص Hyper Text Transfer Protocol أو HTTP، فإنها تتيح استخدام جميع بروتوكولات الانترنت الأخرى تقريباً، بما في ذلك بروتوكول البريد الالكتروني E-Mail وبروتوكول نقل الملفات FTP، وبروتوكول مجموعات الأخبار Usenet. 


وتوفر هذه الشبكة واجهة واحدة للوصول الى جيمع هذه البروتوكولات، وتمثل بذلك مصدراً مهماً يتيح لمستخدمي الانترنت سهولة الوصول الى خدماتها المتنوعة. فلم يعد من الضروري ان تستخدم برامج خاصة مختلفة حتى تتمكن من التعامل مع بروتوكولات الانترنت المختلفة.. حيث إن الشبكة العالمية تقوم بتجميع هذه البروتوكولات في نظام واحد. وبسبب هذه الميزة وأيضاً بسبب قدرة الشبكة على العمل مع الوسائط المتعددة Multimedia، ومع لغات البرمجة المتقدمة، فإنها أصبحت أهم خدمة من خدمات الانترنت وأسرعها نمواً. 


وتعتمد الطريقة التي تعمل بها الشبكة بصفة أساسية على النص التشعبي hypertext كوسيلة لاستدعاء المعلومات، وتعني لفظة النص التشعبي hypertext الوثائق التي تحتوي على كلمات تتيح الانتقال الى وثائق أخرى. وهذه الكلمات يطلق عليها «وصلات Links». 


ويتاح للمستخدم ان ينقر عليها إذا أراد الانتقال الى وثيقة أخرى. وقد تحتوي وثيقة تشعبية واحدة على العديد من الوصلات التي تقود الى العديد من الصفحات الأخرى. كما أن هذه الوصلات قد لا تأخذ شكل كلمات فقط، بل يمكن استخدام الصور وغيرها من العناصر الموجودة في الصفحات الشبكية لتقوم بدور الوصلات بحيث تقود الى وثائق أخرى، أو صور، أو أفلام، أو مقطوعات صوتية، أو غير ذلك. وقد تتبع الوصلات مسارات منطقية أو لا. 


حيث إن كل وصلة تتم برمجتها بواسطة مصمم الصفحة الشبكية حسب رغبته. وبصفة عامة، يمكن اعتبار الشبكة العالمية شبكة تخيلية ضخمة من وصلات تتيح الانتقال بين كم هائل من الوثائق والصور والأفلام والملفات الصوتية. ويتم انشاء الصفحات الشبكية (التشعبية) هذه باستخدام لغة خاصة تسمى لغة الترميز التشعبي Hyper Text Markup Language (أو HTML اختصاراً). 


وباستخدام هذه اللغة، يتم وضع رموز tags وسط النصوص مهمتها تنسيق شكل الوثيقة، وإعداد خصائص مظهرها (مثل حجم الخط المستخدم، وهل هو غليظ Bold، أو مائل Italics)، إضافة الى انشاء وصلات تشعبية Hypertext Links، كما انه من الممكن أيضاً دمج الصور في الوثائق المكتوبة بلغة HTML. 


وهذه اللغة لا تزال تخضع للتطوير، حيث يتم اضافة رموز جديدة لها في كل تحديث يتم اصداره لها. ويقوم اتحاد الشبكة العالمية World Wide Web Consortium الذي يرأسه مؤسس الشبكة تيم بيرنز لي، بتنسيق جهود وضع معاييرها. وهكذا، فالشبكة العالمية تتكون من ملفات تسمى صفحات Pages، أو صفحات رئيسية home pages، وتحتوي هذه الصفحات على وصلات تقود الى وثائق وموارد مختلفة على شبكة الانترنت. 


وتوفر الشبكة مجموعة ضخمة من الخدمات تشمل عروض الوسائط المتعددة Multimedia، والبث المباشر في الزمن الفعلي، والصفحات التفاعلية، والإذاعات المرئية والمسموعة، وكذلك ارسال المعلومات تلقائياً الى اجهزة المستخدمين فيما يعرف بـ تقنية الدفع Push technology، وقد ساعدت لغات البرمجة المتقدمة مثل Java وJavaScript وVisualbasic على زيادة قدرات الشبكة العالمية. 


حيث تسمح بتقديم كم متزايد من المعلومات المستقاة من قواعد البيانات بطريقة تسمح بتغيير هذه البيانات وتكييفها حسب الحاجة ودون الالتزام بمحتوى ثابت. ولذلك، فإن الشبكة حالياً لم تعد مجرد وسيلة لتقديم صفحات سبق تحديد محتواها بحيث لا يخضع للتعديل، بل إن محتوياتها في تغير مستمر.​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

شبكة الانترنت (2)






2 ـ البريد الالكتروني E-Mail:تسمح خدمة البريد الالكتروني لجميع مستخدمي الحاسب، سواء على المستوى المحلي أو العالمي، بتبادل الرسائل الالكترونية فيما بينهم. ولكل مستخدم لهذه الخدمة عنوان صندوق بريد mailbox تتم مراسلته عليه. وتصل الرسائل التي يتم ارسالها عن طريق هذه الخدمة في غضون ثوان قليلة.ومن أهم الخصائص المميزة لهذه الخدمة، إمكانية ارفاق مختلف الملفات برسائل البريد الالكتروني.. حيث يمكن إرفاق ملفات Non-ASCII، المعروفة باسم Binary Files بهذه الرسائل. ويطلق على هذه الملفات المرفقة اسم MIME (اسم يرمز الى امتدادات البريد متعددة الوسائط Multimedia Internet Mail Extension. 




وقد تم تطوير هذه الامتدادات حتى تمكن برامج البريد الالكتروني من التعامل مع أنواع متنوعة من الملفات. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن ارفاق احدى وثائق Microsoft Word برسائل البريد الالكتروني، ليتسلمها المرسل اليه باستخدام برنامج البريد المناسب. وتتيح العديد من برامج البريد الالكتروني، مثل Netscape Messenger، Miceosoft Outlok Express قراءة الملفات المكتوبة بلغة HTML، والتي هي بحد ذاتها ملفات من نوع MIME. 


3 ـ خدمة الاتصال عن بعد Telnet: 


خدمة Telnet عبارة عن برنامج يسمح لك بالدخول الى اجهزة كمبيوتر بعيدة متصلة بالانترنت واستخدام قواعد البيانات، وفهارس المكتبات، وخدمات الدردشة على الانترنت، وغيرها من الخدمات المتوافرة عليها. ولكي تتصل بحاسب عن طريق استخدام هذه الخدمة، لابد ان تعرف عنوانه. ويتكون هذا العنوان من كلمات مثل (Locis.Ioc.gov) أو أرقام مثل (140.147.254.3). وتتطلب بعض خدمات Telnet الاتصال بمنفذ Port معين على جهاز الكمبيوتر البعيد. وفي هذه الحالة، عليك كتابة رقم المنفذ بعد عنوان الانترنت الخاص بالحاسب البعيد، مثل: Telnet nri.reston.va.us 185. 


وتتوافر خدمة Telnet على الشبكة العالمية World wide web. وتعد فهارس المكتبات Library catalogs من أكثر الموارد الشبكية التي تعتمد على هذه الخدمة شيوعاً. وقد تبدو الوصلات Links التي تقود الى موارد Telnet كأية وصلات اخرى، إلا انها تؤدي الى بدء جلسة Telnet ليتم الاتصال. ولكن، لكي تبدأ هذه الجلسة، لابد من توافر أحد برامج Telnet وتنصيبه على جهازك، وتعريف متصفح الانترنت به. 


4 ـ خدمة نقل الملفات FTP: 


وترمز الحروف FTP الى بروتوكول نقل الملفات File Transfer protocol. وهذه الخدمة عبارة عن برنامج، وطريقة لنقل الملفات بين أجهزة الكمبيوتر. ويسمح النوع الشائع من انواع هذه الخدمة والذي لا يتطلب كلمة سر (ويعرف باسم Anonymous FTP) لمستخدمي الانترنت بنقل الملفات من آلاف الحاسبات المضيفة Host المتصلة بالانترنت الى اجهزتهم الشخصية. 


وتحتوي مواقع FTP عادة على كتب، ومقالات، وبرامج كمبيوتر، اسم مجموعات الاخبار news groups. ويقوم المسئولون عن كل جهاز متصل بهذه الشبكة بتحديد مجموعات الاخبار التي سيقومون بادارتها ومجموعات الاخبار الاخرى التي سيسمحون لها بالتعامل مع نظامهم. 


وهناك الآلاف من مجموعات الاخبار منتشرة عبر الانترنت. وبالرغم من ان العديد منها يناقش موضوعات ذات طبيعية اكاديمية، الا ان بعضها مخصص لمناقشة موضوعات ترفيهية. كما تتم العديد من المناقشات الجادة المتعلقة بتكنولوجيا الحاسب من خلال عدد من هذه المجموعات. وهناك ايضاً عدد من مجموعات النقاش التي تستخدم البريد الالكتروني قامت بتسجيل نفسها كمجموعة اخبار كذلك. 


ويمكن قراءة رسائل مجموعات الاخبار باستخدام مجموعة متنوعة من برامج الكمبيوتر المتخصصة. وهذه البرامج (وتسمى قارئ مجموعات الاخبار newsreader) تتيح لك الحصول على الرسائل الموجهة لأية مجموعات اخبار مسجلة على أحد الحاسبات المركزية Central computer وذلك من خلال الاتصال بهذه الحاسبات. فعلى سبيل المثال، يأتي برنامج لقراءة هذه المجموعات (ويحمل اسم messenger) مرفقاً بمتصفح الانترنت netscape communicator. كما تتوافر برامج قراءة مجموعات الاخبار كبرامج مستقلة غير مرفقة بأية برامج اخرى. 


7- موارد المعلومات faq وrfc وfyi: 


يرمز الاختصار faq الى frequently asked questions اي الاسئلة المتكررة. وهي عبارة عن رسائل دورية يتم توجيهها الى مجموعات اخبار usenet، وتحتوي على ثروة من المعلومات المتعلقة بالموضوعات التي تناقشها هذه المجموعات والكثير من هذه الرسائل طويلة نوعاً ما. وتستطيع الحصول عليها عن طريق الاشتراك باحدى مجموعات الاخبار. وقد قام ما يسمى بـ «اتحاد رسائل الاسئلة المتكررة internet faq consortium بجمع مجموعة من هذه الرسائل وعرضه على العنوان الشبكي: 


www.faqs.org 


اما الاختصار rfc، فيرمز الى request for comments اي طلبات للحصول على تعليقات. وهي وثائق يتداولها المعنيون بالانترنت للمساعدة في تعريف كل ما يتعلق بالانترنت. وتحتوي هذه الوثائق على تفاصيل فنية، بالاضافة الى معلومات عامة. 


اما الاختصار fyi، فيرمز الى for your information، اي لمعلوماتك، وهذه عبارة عن ملحوظات تعد جزءاً من وثائق rfc، وتحتوي على معلومات تهم مستخدمي الانترنت الجدد. 


8- غرف الدردشة chat والمراسلات الفورية: 


تسمح برامج الدردشة لمستخدمي الانترنت بالاتصال ببعضهم البعض عن طريق الكتابة في الزمن الفعلي. وتوجد هذه البرامج عادة كخدمة اضافية تقدمها بعض المواقع، حيث يمكن لزوار هذه المواقع الدخول الى «غرفة دردشة» لتبادل التعليقات والمعلومات حول الموضوعات المثارة بهذا الموقع. 


وهناك خدمة تسمى irc (اختصاراً لـ internet relay chat)، ويستطيع المشاركون فيها الاتصال ببعضهم البعض عبر المئات من قنوات الاتصال channels. 


وهذه القنوات مقسمة حسب الموضوعات التي تناقشها. وبالرغم من ان هناك العديد من الموضوعات غير الجادة بهذه الخدمة، الا ان هناك مناقشات هامة تتم ايضاً. ولكي تستطيع الاتصال بخدمة irc، عليك ان تستخدم احد برامج irc. 


وتعد ظاهرة المراسلات الفورية instant messenging شكلاً اخر من اشكال الدردشة. فعن طريقها، يمكن لأي مستخدم للشبكة الاتصال بأي مستخدم اخر متصل حالياً بالشبكة ومحادثته كتابياً. ومن اشهر هذه البرامج برنامج instant messenger الذي تملكه america online. كما يعد برنامج icq من اشهرها كذلك. 


كما سنتطرق في الصفحات القادمة الى انواع اخرى من الاتصالات التي تتم في الزمن الحقيقي او ما يطلق عليه real-time communication. 


9- الالعاب متعددة المستخدمين muse، dum، muck، moo، mush، mud: 


ترمز الحروف: mudالى multi user dimension، وتشير، كما تشير الرموز الاخرى التي سبق ذكرها بالعنوان، الى العاب الحقيقة التخيلية virtual reality متعددة اللاعبين التي تعتمد على محاكاة العالم المحيط. وبالرغم من ان الالعاب من هذا النوع كانت تعتمد في البداية على استخدام النص في التعامل معها، الا ان الكثير منها الآن يستخدم الرسومات graphic-based. 


وهناك كثير من هذه الالعاب على الانترنت، ويمكن استخدام بعضها مجاناً. وللمزيد من المعلومات، راجع وثائق Faq التي تناقش موضوع mud والمتاحة بموقع faq الشبكي وعنوانه وحيث ان الشبكة العالمية تعد حالياً اهم خدمات الانترنت واكثرها شمولاً حيث تتيح التعامل مع كثير من خدمات الانترنت الاخرى، فسنتناولها بالتفصيل. واعلم ان هذه الاهمية دفعت البعض، عن علم او جهل، الى اطلاق مصطلح «الانترنت» على هذه الشبكة العالمية.. كما لو كانت هي الخدمة الوحيدة التي توفرها الانترنت. ومن هنا تأتي ضرورة وضع النقاط فوق الحروف.. ولذا جاء هذا المقال.  ​


----------

